# Release Ruler Huge Snook Tournament



## Pazozausf (Mar 2, 2016)

If you live on the East Coast and snook fish this is the tournament for you. 
64 Anglers face off in a one on one NCAA Bracket style tournament. Longest measured Snook advances to the next round. Payouts for 1st & 2nd place. Prizes for longest fish per round, longest snook overall, most snook caught overall. 
Each round last 2 week and tie breaker is when the fish was caught. All catch submission are done on video measuring the fish and its safe release. 

$40.00 Entry and $1000.00 first place. No limitations on where you fish. Conventional and fly tackle only.

To enter or ask questions visit Releaseruler.com


----------

